# Tucson Game looking for 3 players



## Basin? (Oct 9, 2005)

Experienced group looking for atleast three players, we play are playing an oriental campaign right now, but our main campaign is usually Forgotten Realms, Most of our players are in there twenties so we are looking for mature gamers. We play on sundays E-Mail me in your intrested.


----------



## fafhrd (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey, I'm very interested, but your email link isn't active.    I've been talking to another local guy who has expressed interest as well.  If you're still looking for a couple of serious gamers, email me at galen rubel (at) comcast dot net.  Hope you see this!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Good cripe. It never fails. I swear, I must be the only gamer in Scottsdale, as I can't even get a group together in my city.


----------



## fafhrd (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh boo hoo.   For every Tucson post there must be 10 for the Phoenix area.  Isn't it all one big city up there now anyhow?  I currently commute 40 minutes _in town_ to get to my Thursday night game.  It's worth a lil sacrifice ya know?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Little? It is a huge sacrifice, especially since I have no vehicle of my own.


----------



## fafhrd (Oct 14, 2005)

I"ll grant, that certainly makes it more difficult.  Have you tried putting a link in your sig to an open call?  I'd think it could go a long way towards finding you a group, especially with you being such a prolific poster.  

I can't tell you how many tempe/phoenix posts have gone by while I looked for Tucson posts.      Being in/near a metropolis certainly leverages some nice odds in your favor.  Could be your fellow Scottsdale gamers are just as despondent as you.  Throw out some net, man.    See what you catch.


----------



## fafhrd (Oct 25, 2005)

Bump for hope!


----------



## fafhrd (Nov 5, 2005)

And again...


----------



## fafhrd (Nov 15, 2005)

The weekly bump.


----------



## fafhrd (Dec 2, 2005)

Last bump for Basin?  Hope you check soon!


----------

